

Are TIPS mispriced? - secretasiandan
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2010/09/14/342286/the-largest-arbitrage-ever-documented/

======
lzw
Deflation is not a possibility. The US government is issuing racord levels of
debt and running record deficits. This requires monetary inflation to finance,
litarally, this is what produces treasuries.

Sectors of an economy can go up and down becpsed on a variety of factors, but
if they go down and businesses have sales to try and drum up more volume, or
lower prices to get marketshare, this is not deflation.

Since there are more dollars outstanding today then ever before, and in a
couple months time a new record will be made, the value of these dollars will
be going down. This is the basic mechanism of inflation.

It will not reverse course unless the government makes a massive change, and
that change seems impossible.

~~~
brazzy
Since about 1990, Japan has amassed the highest debt of any industrialized
nation (twice the debt-to-GDP ratio of the USA, three times before the current
debt spree) - and it has been in deflation (or very close to it) for the whole
time.

